# Dinah and Monty, 8 week old Siberian kittens



## Bonnie82

Hello everyone! 

I'm quite new to PF but have been on here a couple of weeks now. Next month we will be bringing home our two Siberian kittens, Dinah and Monty, at 13 weeks old. In the mean time we are visiting them at their breeder's house. We saw them at 5/6 weeks and yesterday visited them at 8 weeks. They have grown a lot and we managed to take some photos which I thought I'd share with you!


This is Monty at 8 weeks old. He is a red/silver Siberian and very playful and cute. 


This is Dinah at 8 weeks old. She is a silver/dark tabby Siberian and quite playful but a bit calmer than her brother.


Here are our babies together. 

We love them already and just can't wait to bring them home next month!


----------



## Colette

Aw, they are gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## lymorelynn

So adorable, you lucky thing to be having the two of them :001_wub::001_wub: Hope the time flies until they're ready to leave their mum


----------



## Bonnie82

The kittens have already left their mum (they left her at 6 weeks I think) and are now awaiting their vaccinations and becoming properly house-trained.  Thanks for the lovely comments - we are so happy and excited about bringing them home!


----------



## lymorelynn

I know some breeders take the kittens away from mum as they get older but I do think that's a shame  as they still need their milk, even when weaning, and they learn so much from their mum about litter training and social behaviour too. Do your babies have no interaction with their mum at all or were they separated because of her health?


----------



## Bonnie82

I don't really understand the technicalities of it, but a lot of non-pedigree kittens go to their new homes at 8 weeks, whereas ours stay with the breeder until 13 weeks to make them a bit more "ready". As for separation from mum, I assumed it was the norm to separate after weaning, and am not sure if they have contact with her or not. I suppose it might be something to do with them going to separate homes - i.e. attachment issues - not sure... maybe someone else knows why it's done?


----------



## lymorelynn

As a breeder myself, my kittens remain with mum until the day they leave at 13 weeks. If leaving is staggered over a few days there is rarely any separation issue and my babies have always been confident in their new homes, settling very quickly. I think at 13 weeks this is far more the norm than 8 week old kittens which take longer to settle because they still need their mums.
I have only visited one breeder who separated her kittens from about 6 or 7 weeks and I did not buy a kitten from them as I did not like the situation. I do know however that there are other breeders who do this as a norm.
I haven't some across any on here but if there are it would be interesting to hear their reasons.
I'm not trying to put you off getting your very adorable kittens by the way - just interested myself as to why some breeders chose this way of rearing them


----------



## Bonnie82

I will ask the breeder next time I see her. I'm not sure when they were separated... could've been at 6, 7 or 8 weeks but the kittens are 8 weeks old today and were not with mum yesterday. It won't put us off our babies as we have already fallen in love with them and have paid the deposit but I had no idea this wasn't the norm. Our breeder is registered with the Siberian Cat Club and came to me recommended by other breeders of Siberians and the guy who runs the club so I am quite surprised to hear that one of her practices is frowned upon. Feeling a little disappointed and disheartened about that to be honest.


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh please don't be disheartened  I didn't mean to worry you at all  Your kittens look absolute darlings and I'm sure they will be so happy with you 
I will start a new thread and see if I can find out how widespread the practice is. I do know a Siberian breeder and I will ask her opinion too.


----------



## Shayden

its a shame there not with mum. they learn so much from her like litter training, and to stop biting etc! and alot of kittens are still sucking almost until there ready to leave mum at 13 weeks. some kittens dont even start to be weaned until 6/7 weeks!

but whats done is done now! maybe you could ask her the reason? it might simply be the mum cat might have rejected them or had mastisis or something!


----------



## Bonnie82

The kittens all seemed happy, confident and playful so I hope they will be okay. I just assumed separation prior to 8 weeks was the normal practice. For all I know they may see mum occasionally, not sure! I will keep an eye on your thread and see what people say - will be interesting.


----------



## Taylorbaby

Bonnie82 said:


> I don't really understand the technicalities of it, but a lot of non-pedigree kittens go to their new homes at 8 weeks, whereas ours stay with the breeder until 13 weeks to make them a bit more "ready". As for separation from mum, I assumed it was the norm to separate after weaning, and am not sure if they have contact with her or not. I suppose it might be something to do with them going to separate homes - i.e. attachment issues - not sure... maybe someone else knows why it's done?


Oh my god even at 8weeks is awful, mum will be screaming the house down searching for her babies & the kittens will learn ZERO, infact you might as well just take them now for all its worth them keeping them : 

Id seriously consider looking for another breeder, this is NOT normal, kittens still suckle from mum at 12weeks old, their immune system defensive will be down aswell 

they are very cute but Id speak to the breeder incase you have it mixed up if noy, I would go elsewhere, this isnt normal, could mum be ill and they dont want you to see her?


----------



## Bonnie82

Oh dear, I'm starting to wish I hadn't mentioned it at all now. 

I NEVER said that the breeder didn't want us to see mum. In fact we were allowed to spend as much time as we wanted with her! We saw mum with the kittens at 6 weeks old and we saw mum on Saturday out in the run in the garden with the other female adult cats. We went into the run and stroked and petted her, took photos of her and so on. I haven't even confirmed yet that they are permanently separated from mum so please don't go OTT in your reaction until I have confirmed.

Everyone I've spoken to (not on here!) has asked why we're getting them as late as 13 weeks, as they are used to kittens going to their new homes at 8 weeks. I explained that it's different for pedigrees but surely if kittens normally go to their new homes at 8 weeks, then separation from mum must happen then?

Mum certainly isn't "screaming the house down" - she seemed perfectly fine when we saw her, very chilled out, and so on... okay so maybe separation at 13 weeks is better - I didn't know this - but please don't get upset until we know all the facts okay? I am still awaiting a reply from the breeder with her reasons. It may be that the kittens still see her or that there is a reason for separation.

The kittens are all fully litter trained (we spent two hours with them on Saturday and witnessed a lot of pooing and weeing in the litter trays) so they are definitely house trained already. As for behaviour, all of them were friendly, tame, well-behaved, enjoyed being picked up, did not bite or scratch, and so on.

As for looking for another breeder, I'm sorry but I have paid a deposit of £200 and we have fallen in love with these particular kittens. Those two facts alone mean we are not going to look for another breeder, and I am sorry if that disappoints you. The breeder came recommended by the Siberian Cat Club and in fact is a member of the committee. All of the other registered breeders I spoke to said she was good and reputable so it's not like I've just gone for the first advert in a local paper. I went down all the right channels so I am feeling a little disheartened now that my choice of breeder is being criticised.

Really wishing I hadn't bothered posting now.


----------



## Jenny1966

They are gorgeous!  Am sure you will make a great mum to them


----------



## lymorelynn

On Bonnie's behalf I have spoken to a friend who knows the breeder of her kittens and have been assured that this person is a good breeder and would not have kept mum and kittens separate without good reason.
It may not be a practice that we all follow but it is a normal, if uncommon, practice in breeding.
Bonnie, my apologies if I have stirred up a hornet's nest with my question


----------



## Bonnie82

Thank you *lymorelynn* for doing that and I have spoken to your friend too who has reassured me somewhat (she is someone I was already in touch with). I am still awaiting a reply from our breeder but I am feeling a little better, although still a bit upset at the reactions on here. 

I did a lot of research before choosing a breeder, spoke to lots of people and spent two hours with the kittens and adult cats in the household before making a final decision to reserve the kittens, so I felt like I was being accused of not doing my homework properly for not knowing about this separation from mum thing.


----------



## Jenny1966

Hey never let the reactions of others get to you 

Everyone has an opinion ..... some voice it, others dont 


I'm sure you are doing everything in your power to make sure your little babies have a great home, I wish you luck with them both


----------



## Taylorbaby

no one was having a go at you, we just want the best for you! It certainly isnt normal for mum to be seperate for any amount of time, unless its for a good reason, I know Ive done it! People are used to seeing kitten go at 5-8weeks purely because they dont want to keep them any longer and want to get rid of them so it doesnt eat into their profit!

Its nothing to do with pedigree/moggie cats, its just some people dont care or dont want to pay out  

the kittens are stunning and Im sure the breeder is fantastic, we were just all worried that if mum is taken away permantly from the kits at 6weeks their could be problems! Not in the litter training sense either, mine are fully litter trained by 5weeks, quite funny watching them lol!


----------



## Dally Banjo

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: They are both purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect bet you cant wait  how long now?


----------



## Bonnie82

I have now asked the breeder and she said they were separated at 6 weeks as mum had stopped giving them milk by that point, so was spending more time away from them. They had been eating solids since 4 weeks old and had been drinking kitten milk too. It may not be everyone's ideal situation but this is something I didn't know about before and I do believe it's too late now to do anything to change it.

We are still going to be getting these kittens so choosing another breeder is not an option, so please nobody else suggest that, it's quite upsetting to hear when we have already become so attached to our little ones and have paid a large deposit.  But I do appreciate what people are saying: that those extra weeks with mum would have been nice for the kittens.

Instead, could anyone please give me some practical advice as to what sort of problems could be anticipated from this earlier separation? :

*Dally Banjo* - We will be picking them up at 13 weeks after their second vaccinations.  We can't wait! That'll be some time in mid-June.


----------



## lymorelynn

The kittens are still with their siblings so will learn from each other as to how far they can go in play without too much harm to each other, though mum would have intervened occasionally in that. You shouldn't have any biting or attacking issues.
If they are eating well you will be okay there, just keep them on the food they have been having and change over to something else gradually, if you wish to change - you may be perfectly happy with the breeder's choice of food 
Toileting, I'm sure they will be litter trained with no problems but the only thing I can think of may in covering up after they have used the litter tray. Mum tends to show mine how to do that for quite some time after they are happily using the tray. On that note too, kitties personal hygiene  - mums do spend a lot of time washing them, especially bums and faces 
I am sure your adorable pair of mischief makers will be just fine but there's lots of help available if you have any problems


----------



## Bonnie82

Thank you.  The breeder did say that one of them was cleaning his own bum and she was no longer having to do it for him, and the others were still having their bums cleaned by her (the breeder, not the mum). I suppose that is one thing they are missing out on, being shown how to do that. Hopefully they'll all be doing that with no problems by 13 weeks but I do see what you mean about mum showing them.

I did notice one of them poo in the litter tray and then walk off without covering up, and when I looked at the tray a bit later it was covered, possibly not by him.  So someone in the litter knows how to cover up!  Maybe they will teach each other!

They are currently on Felix Kitten pouches and Kitten 36 from Royal Canin. We have some vouchers for free boxes/packets of those from the breeder so will keep them on that for the time being but I would like to move them onto something like Grau as it seems a good choice from what I've read on here. Will do that gradually, though.

Hopefully our babies will be okay but it's good to know there are people here to help if we have any trouble. I suppose it's good in a way to be told that we may encounter problems as a result of early separation, so we have a reason to explain any unusual behaviour later on. Fingers crossed everything will be okay though. The 11-week-old litter we viewed in April were clean and looked happy and playful, so hopefully ours will be okay too.


----------



## Dally Banjo

It is a shame that they left there mum early but I realy would'nt worry especially as you are getting two together  Roll on June cant wait to see more pics


----------



## littleribs1

hi, i breed siberians and our kittens stay with mum up untill leaving to go to their new homes, its unusual for them not to be with mum can i ask who you are getting them from?


----------



## jenny armour

hi bonnie
well i think your babies are gorgeous and they look very healthy and you must put some photos on here when you get them, only 5 weeks to go


----------



## Bonnie82

*littleribs1* - We are getting them from one of the recommended Siberian breeders listed on the Siberian Cat Club website. We are happy with our choice of breeder, they come recommended by many other Siberian breeders, and that's all I am going to say on the matter.

*jenny armour* - They are very healthy, happy kittens, as are the other cats at the house.  4 weeks to go now as they are 9 weeks old today! So excited!


----------



## K337

I love the anticipation of bringing your new kittens home. They are obviously going to be spoilt in a very good way so congratz. 

When I was 11 my parents got a Burmese who came home at 9 weeks and she turned out to be a beautiful pet. She 'sorted out' the family Beagle on her second day (she was the boss!) and was perfectly comfortable with the love of a 11, 7 and 2 year old with their first cat. She never had any social issues and at the grand age of 14 still loves snuggling with children. 

I'm sure your two will turn out to be wonderful kitties too. Getting two together is always a great idea.

One thing I've heard of, is kittens that leave their mum early may still suckle a bit, particularly on wool or anything with lanolin but haven't experienced it personally.


----------



## Bonnie82

*K337* - Thank you.  We'll keep an eye out for any worrying behaviour but from what I've observed of them so far, they are behaving totally normally and developing well. Your cat sounds lovely!


----------



## Viki

They are very cute! i bet you actually cant wait, and hopefully they will be happy and healthy. 
Its nice to have 2 so they can look after eachother and snuggle up! Wish i had 2 from the start but i rescued my cat as a kitten after he was found with a broken leg up a tree so didnt have chance to look after another at that point!
Congrats and cant wait to hear all the antics they get upto : )


----------



## colliemerles

_aww i am so jealous, they are beautiful, i bet you cant wait to get them home  they are very pretty kittens, i dont know much about siberians,will have to have a read up on them,_


----------



## littleribs

hi,
if you are taking offence to people asking you things and are going to go ahead anyway why did you post this question?, people have offered advice in good faith, and as the chairman of the siberian cat club has herself just been banned for selling sick kittens i would just suggest if thats who you are getting them off please take them straight to a vet for a check up, what with so called breeders like this woman and breeders who sell unregistered kittens the quality of the kittens are not 100% .


----------



## Bonnie82

Can you please tell me what question I posted? I don't remember posting ANY questions, *littleribs*. Interesting how you only have one post on this forum - you seem to have signed up just to have a go at me, which I think is a little unfair.  I'd prefer to take advice from those who have been on here a while.

I didn't post any questions initially. I posted photos of my kittens and from that it became apparent that although I am getting the kittens at 13 weeks they are no longer with mum, that is all. Any advice I have been given has actually been unsolicited. I appreciate the sentiments of some of the long-standing members of this community (e.g. Taylorbaby and Lynn) however I did not ask for advice and I did not ask any questions. I just posted photos. That's all. Any resulting conversation was not what I asked for...

Who is/was the chairman of the Siberian cat club? I don't know if this breeder is the same breeder who is selling me the kittens, however we are still getting these kittens regardless. We were happy with the breeder, she clearly loves the cats dearly, cares for them deeply, has spent a lot of time and money making a wonderful outdoor run for them, and so on.

If I had known that posting photos of my kittens would result in such an uproar I never would have done it.


----------



## gladass

Gorgeous kitties Lucky you


----------



## Steverags

Beautiful babes, I'm sure they will bring you lots of fun when they come home too you.


----------



## frosty2010

They are stunning


----------



## tylow

Your kittens are absolutely stunning :thumbup: I bet time is dragging waiting to bring them home i remember that feeling only to well. I was reading through the posts and one part struck me as quite amusing. Our girl has a habit of not covering her tracks in the litter tray and relies on our male neuter to do this for her lol not because she has any developmental shortcomings i reckon she see's herself as Alpha cat  Please don't be put off posting especially pics of your lovely kittens


----------



## Guest

Gorgeous little furr babies! Hope the time flys buy for you 
Nic & Maisie


----------



## Taylorbaby

erm...I came on her expecting updates!!! how very dare you ruin my sunday lol!! 

pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie82

Thanks everyone.  I know there are differing opinions in all aspects of life... and am willing to hear them as long as they're put forward nicely!

Oh and I promise to have new photos soon... we'll be visiting them next weekend. We last saw them at 8 weeks old and will be seeing them next week at 11 weeks old. Then after that only 2 weeks until we collect them!


----------



## celicababe1986

they are gorgeous


----------



## Bonnie82

Okay, here are a couple more photos of them from when they were 8 weeks old. 


Me playing with Dinah. She rolled on her back. 


Wide-eyed Monty.

I love them!


----------



## lymorelynn

So sweet :001_wub::001_wub: It won't be long now :thumbup1:


----------



## Taylorbaby

so cute!!!


----------



## Bonnie82

Our babies had their first injections on Saturday... they were apparently very good and the vet was very happy with how they're doing.  Can't wait to visit them again next Monday! Then it'll only be a couple of weeks until they have they second injections and then come home with us. 

Getting sooooooo impatient now though!


----------



## Sephie

Ooooh! Exciting!! Gorgeous pics! We also have adopted 3 Siberians 2 from one breeder and another from another one and we will have them home on the 18th of June and the 27th of June!

Looks like we'll be getting ours around the same time as each other!  How exciting for you!


----------



## Bonnie82

Ahhh Sephie that is so lovely - yay for Siberian kitties!  Are those yours in your icon? If so, they are absolutely gorgeous! Ahhh I can't wait!


----------



## Sephie

Yup, all 3 are in my signature! There were about 6 weeks in those pics!


----------



## Bonnie82

We found out yesterday that we are picking ours up on 23rd June!


----------



## lymorelynn

So exciting, this waiting for new kittens  How tempting is it to go out and buy loads of stuff for them 
I know when I have a litter, before they're even born I'm buying toys for them (as if we don't have a houseful anyway ) New owners always get a toy from the played with ones that their kitten will be used to


----------



## Bonnie82

I can't believe how much money we've spent just on essentials! We've bought a selection of toys but have tried not to go overboard until we know what sort of games they enjoy.  We did invest in "Da Bird" though as I've heard it's very popular. I can't stop "flying" it around the room and we don't even have the cats yet!


----------



## Bonnie82

We visited our kittens again yesterday at 11 weeks old.  Just a couple of weeks now until we bring them home and I can't wait!

Here is Monty at 11 weeks old...


And here is Dinah at 11 weeks old... clearly having an identity crisis drinking from a dog bowl!


I am just completely in love with them and after 3 visits we are now getting to know their personalities quite well. Monty is a big softie and loves jut chilling out on your lap, being carried around, being stroked, and so on. He is very playful!

Dinah is a little madam and I think she already rules the roost. She was the only female in a large litter of 7 so that may be why. She's a little bit more standoffish than Monty but will come to you with coaxing and is playful too. She enjoyed playing with me yesterday and she's happy to be cuddled too.

The 23rd can't come soon enough!


----------



## missye87

Bonnie82 said:


> We visited our kittens again yesterday at 11 weeks old.  Just a couple of weeks now until we bring them home and I can't wait!
> 
> Here is Monty at 11 weeks old...
> 
> 
> And here is Dinah at 11 weeks old... clearly having an identity crisis drinking from a dog bowl!
> 
> 
> I am just completely in love with them and after 3 visits we are now getting to know their personalities quite well. Monty is a big softie and loves jut chilling out on your lap, being carried around, being stroked, and so on. He is very playful!
> 
> Dinah is a little madam and I think she already rules the roost. She was the only female in a large litter of 7 so that may be why. She's a little bit more standoffish than Monty but will come to you with coaxing and is playful too. She enjoyed playing with me yesterday and she's happy to be cuddled too.
> 
> The 23rd can't come soon enough!


Siberians are lovely! Your babies are gorgeous but must admit I have a little soft spot for Dinah already  Not long to go now is it?! Time will fly once you have them and you won't *believe* the rate they grow at! xxx


----------



## lymorelynn

They're looking so sweet Bonnie :001_wub: Dinah has a really cheeky little face


----------



## tylow

They are just beautiful :001_wub: Not long to wait now


----------



## Sephie

Bonnie82 said:


> I can't believe how much money we've spent just on essentials! We've bought a selection of toys but have tried not to go overboard until we know what sort of games they enjoy.  We did invest in "Da Bird" though as I've heard it's very popular. I can't stop "flying" it around the room and we don't even have the cats yet!


Am glad to read that you are picking them up on the 23rd!!  Not long to go!! And not long for us too!! I think I've already spent hundreds of euros to get their room ready, the litter boxes, the scratching posts, the food, beds... Still am browsing toy websites! Hehe!


----------

